# Fenders and discs on cross bikes



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a quality urban bike for winter riding with good brakes and good fenders. A decent cross bike with discs fits the bill but I wonder about fitting fenders on those forks. Has anyone got pictures or success stories of these set-ups?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is a pic of my Jamis Nova Race.

The rear fender was changed to a full fender and required a little bending around the rear brake, but not much. It works great in the rain and as a commute bike (42 miles round trip with about 2300 feet of climbing).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I commuted on a Trek Portland for a while. Trek's fenders suck, but some Planet Bike full fenders dropped in easily. Trek placed the fender mounts high on the fork, so I didn't even have to "finesse" anything. Not really a 'cross bike, I guess. Adding a rack in addition was a little more of a struggle, but not too bad.

A lot of 'cross bikes have a lot of clearance even around a 35mm tire. That's really all you need, though already having the fork and seatstay bridge drilled is helpful and having threaded holes at the dropouts is also nice. P-clamps are more than secure enough for fenders in a pinch.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. It useful to know what to look for


----------



## cmorrow001 (Jul 15, 2013)

Most of the Kona CX line-up can be easily set up with fenders and racks. I commute on my Jake the Snake every day.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Here is a pic of my Jamis Nova Race.
> 
> The rear fender was changed to a full fender and required a little bending around the rear brake, but not much. It works great in the rain and as a commute bike (42 miles round trip with about 2300 feet of climbing).
> 
> View attachment 288449


wicked saddle to bar drop for a commuter


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> wicked saddle to bar drop for a commuter


It's set up similar to my regular road bike given the distance I ride each day ... I'd actually prefer just a bit more drop with my bars. I also use it for weekend group rides, did 73 miles on it yesterday.

If I only have a couple of miles to ride each day, it might have a different set up.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

atpjunkie said:


> wicked saddle to bar drop for a commuter


I was thinking the same, I think that is the first slammed stem I've seen on a commuter. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

@OP, most of the intro level cx bikes are dual purposed for cx and commuting, so you'd be fine with most bikes out there. When you start getting into the more race-oriented bikes, you'll see attachment points start to disappear. The disc brakes won't be an issue, but you'll have to watch for the maximum tire + fender size that will fit... how wide do you want to go with the tires?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Trek replaced the Portland with the Crossrip series. Not CX racers but really good disc brake, drop bar commuters.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I almost bought one of these last year, it's a really fun bike to ride and a good starting point for a winter warrior... 
Focus Mares AX 2.0 105 - BikeRadar


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I know a few guys happy with Kona bikes for commuting. All-city has some nice steel offerings. I'm running an al-city space horse but kind of wishing I would have waited for the mach man disc.

Norco has a nice bike designed for urban commuting, the drop indie. It was high on my list when I was looking into a new steel all-purpose bike. Indie Drop « Urban « City « Bikes « Norco Bicycles

Redline metro classic should fit that bill well also.


----------

